# Additions



## horseUSA (Nov 7, 2003)

Added some aircraft to the database:
L-3 Grasshopper
He 162A-2

Also added some more photos:
Photos :: Aircraft 
4 :: B-24
1 :: He 162A-2
1 :: B-29

Check the Aircraft Database link above to browse.
Also don't forget to use the forums for requests, disscusions, and photo posts.


----------

